# cheapr4i.com legit?



## zoolmod (Apr 26, 2012)

Can anyone confirm the validity of cheapr4i.com?


----------



## EyeZ (Apr 26, 2012)

If you mean this site http://www.cheapr4i.com/ then yes they are trustworthy, i have bought from them without any problems.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Apr 26, 2012)

Buy from somewhere more well known like www.etcome.com. It helps gbatemp as well.


----------



## zoolmod (Apr 27, 2012)

Alright thank you. Just ordered from them. How long did it take for you to receive your order? I know that is says 3-6 days, but it says it is sent via first class royal mail, which i always thought was next day delivery.


----------



## EyeZ (Apr 27, 2012)

zoolmod said:


> Alright thank you. Just ordered from them. How long did it take for you to receive your order? I know that is says 3-6 days, but it says it is sent via first class royal mail, which i always thought was next day delivery.



My 1st order with them i received next day delivery, i made another purchase with them on 24/4 and it was shipped 26/4 so i am expecting it in the morning.


----------



## EyeZ (Apr 30, 2012)

zoolmod said:


> Alright thank you. Just ordered from them. How long did it take for you to receive your order? I know that is says 3-6 days, but it says it is sent via first class royal mail, which i always thought was next day delivery.



The order that i made on the 24/4, i have received today.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 30, 2012)

pyromaniac123 said:


> Buy from somewhere more well known like www.etcome.com. It helps gbatemp as well.


I agree with buying from http://www.etcome.com/ as well checking out http://www.zhuzhuchina.com/store/


----------



## zoolmod (May 2, 2012)

Just received my order, works great and pretty quick delivery (i only got it today despite ordering on thursday, however that was due to an issue with the payment on my banks end, they shipped it yesterday and i received it today)
I would recommend this site to others.


----------

